# [SOLVED] xbox 360 hdmi wont work



## mercurous

I have had this xbox hooked up to this TV for a while, it worked fine but i have not used it in a few months and I think it forgot the video settings, now its defaulting to 1080p put the TV can only do 1080i, I have tried the following solution
"1. Connect your 360 to your TV with the included composite (Yellow, Red, White) cable .
2. Ensure you're running the new Xbox dashboard (Avatars support).
3. Ensure no profile auto-sign's in at boot up.
4. Power off 360 and TV. Connect the HDMI cable between them.
5. Hold down the controller's xBox button for 3 seconds to power on, and wait for about 20 seconds.
6. Press right on the (dpad) left analog stick 9 times, to navigate to the System Settings menu.
7. Press the A button 4 times. (This will go to System Settings, Console Settings, Display, HDTV settings.)
8. Press up twice on the (dpad) left analog stick. Press A.
9. If no picture appears, wait 15 seconds, Press up again and press A. What you are doing is selecting lower display resolutions. Once you have a picture, you can try other higher resolutions, if you want, and it will revert back if you don't confirm it is ok. The 360 will remember the setting you finalize."

that does not work, I know its not signing me in because its not connected to the internet but still it does not work, I also do not have a component cable (well I do, but it doesn't seem to be working either) how can I fix this? 

I also tried holding Y and R2 while it booted up but that did nothing.

more details:
I have tried 3 different HDMI cables, my PS3 works fine via HDMI on the same TV, I've tried the cable I use for the PS3.

and I know it is on because if I hold down the xbox button on the controller and press up twice then X the 360 shuts down.


----------



## Redeye3323

Try using the component lead set to just TV and changing the settings from there (and reseting the graphical resolution)


----------



## mercurous

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

it doesnt work, i have tried that I think the lead might have died or something


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

Hey mate, Try this...


Start the Xbox using your controller (use just 1 controller) and when it is starting, hold down the Y button and pull the right trigger.

The console should restart after that and you should see the Xbox screen come up.

Hope this works,
-Redeye

_Source: How to reset Xbox 360 console display settings to the defaults_


----------



## mercurous

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

I dont mean to sound disrespectful, but did you read my question? the problem is the xbox 360, via HDMI, defaults to 1080p, my TV cannot be 1080p but only 1080i, I cannot change the 360s video settings when all I can see is black.

I also clearly stated in my original question that neither the component cables or the hold Y and R2 thing worked.

"I also do not have a component cable (well I do, but it doesn't seem to be working either)"
"I also tried holding Y and R2 while it booted up but that did nothing."


----------



## mercurous

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

no one has any other solutions? I can't use my 360 at all  and again redeye I didn't want to come across as mean or anything, just pointing it out is all


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

There is no reason that you can’t use the 1080i setting from your x-box. I suspect there is something wrong in the x-box; perhaps you are not setting it right. have you contacted microsoft support?


----------



## mercurous

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

the reason I cant use it is I cant see anything, the screen is black, as its trying to send 1080p but the TV can only pick up a max of 1080i, I cant change the setting if I can't see it, I tried the methods for blind-changing it but none of them work, i will call xbox support in the morning


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Sorry about missing the RB button and Y remark in your first post. I must have read it but not taken it in if you get me.

An idea would be to connect it via component but set it to TV rather then HDTV.

If you get picture, record the steps to the display setting (as it can depend on if you have a welcome channel, live, what version you are using etc.

If you don't get a picture, your xbox is probably damaged somehow.

-Redeye

P.S. Thanks for the apology, we all make mistakes and I try to solve every issue I tackle


----------



## OutlawFirebird

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

So Im thinking you got one of the older 360s. not the new slim ones. In that case have you tried just, just red white and yellow cables, and there is also a switch on the cable, the part that plugs in the the xbox, thats you can switch to hdtv to regular tv. you could try the hook up the red white and yellow. and switch it to regular and see if you get a picture.


----------



## portalman

Dude, even the slim 360s can use the r y and w connections


----------



## OutlawFirebird

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

True. but the cables the new ones come with are different. there just r y w. so they dont have the switch on them. just saying if he tries that to switch to regular tv with one of the older 360s make sure that switch to regular tv on the cable, cause I forgot once, and i though it was broken.


----------



## portalman

I have an origional 120gb elite and it came with just a r y w cable. It also has hdmi.


----------



## OutlawFirebird

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

thats must of been when they stop putting the component cables with them. my orgional 360 never had hdmi. all it had was component cable.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

It's possible (s)he lost the composite cables.


----------



## portalman

No, a friend of mine bought one of the final fantasy elites and they came with the y r w cable. He bought his from walmart and I bought mine from gamestop. They stopped distributing the component cables with new xboxes after the NXE firmware update.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*



portalman said:


> No, a friend of mine bought one of the final fantasy elites and they came with the y r w cable. He bought his from walmart and I bought mine from gamestop. They stopped distributing the component cables with new xboxes after the NXE firmware update.


First, I'm talking about the OP, remember this isn't your thread. Second, not everyone buys things like that.


----------



## portalman

-WOLF- said:


> Second, not everyone buys things like that.


So people don't walk into a store and make a choice between the $200 model or $400 model and their friend does the same thing somewhere else a week later?


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*



portalman said:


> So people don't walk into a store and make a choice between the $200 model or $400 model and their friend does the same thing somewhere else a week later?


Yes its true the consoles come with cables, obviously, but it's not impossible to loose said cables around the house especially if you don't use them. Not everyone is going to buy a new console all the time especially for a cable.


----------



## mercurous

*Re: xbox 360 hdmi wont work*

ok, an update, I can get it to work using the component cable via the scart connector in 480p but if I change the settings in anyway using any other cable it will not work, I know I can use the 360 in 1080i but it just wont do it, how can I make it default to 480p? if I change cable or turn the switch to HDTV as apposed to TV on the component it just says no signal again

nevermind! got it to work, no idea how, just fiddled with settings enough and cables and now I have component 1080i, going to go for HDMI 1080i but component will do for now  thanks guys

~solved


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Glad to see it sorted 

Thanks for marking the thread as Solved. Happy Gaming :wave:

-Redeye


----------



## deadlyninja28

mercurous said:


> I have had this xbox hooked up to this TV for a while, it worked fine but i have not used it in a few months and I think it forgot the video settings, now its defaulting to 1080p put the TV can only do 1080i, I have tried the following solution
> "1. Connect your 360 to your TV with the included composite (Yellow, Red, White) cable .
> 2. Ensure you're running the new Xbox dashboard (Avatars support).
> 3. Ensure no profile auto-sign's in at boot up.
> 4. Power off 360 and TV. Connect the HDMI cable between them.
> 5. Hold down the controller's xBox button for 3 seconds to power on, and wait for about 20 seconds.
> 6. Press right on the (dpad) left analog stick 9 times, to navigate to the System Settings menu.
> 7. Press the A button 4 times. (This will go to System Settings, Console Settings, Display, HDTV settings.)
> 8. Press up twice on the (dpad) left analog stick. Press A.
> 9. If no picture appears, wait 15 seconds, Press up again and press A. What you are doing is selecting lower display resolutions. Once you have a picture, you can try other higher resolutions, if you want, and it will revert back if you don't confirm it is ok. The 360 will remember the setting you finalize."
> 
> that does not work, I know its not signing me in because its not connected to the internet but still it does not work, I also do not have a component cable (well I do, but it doesn't seem to be working either) how can I fix this?
> 
> I also tried holding Y and R2 while it booted up but that did nothing.
> 
> more details:
> I have tried 3 different HDMI cables, my PS3 works fine via HDMI on the same TV, I've tried the cable I use for the PS3.
> 
> and I know it is on because if I hold down the xbox button on the controller and press up twice then X the 360 shuts down.


..


i have the same problem it happen when i hooked it up to my big screen tv the screen got all green an purple the blank, it was always hooked up 2 a 32'' my bigger tv is a led 55''. Ive tryd every thing but nothing worked .. did u fix urs? and oh yea its the first xbox 360s the big white ones.


----------



## Laxer

Are you using HDMI?


----------



## deadlyninja28

yea i usally use the xbox 360 hdmi cable but when i used the philips hdmi that was for that big tv this happend.


----------



## Laxer

make sure the tv is on and set to HDMI before powering on the xbox...

HDMI cables + xboxs often require a back signal before output occurs on the tv.


----------



## deadlyninja28

I tryd that still nothing even the av cord dont work i think it burnd out the hdmi port or somthing..


----------



## Laxer

Does it still work on the old tv?

If so...

turn down the settings all the way... (480P SD)

then try plugging it in to the larger TV...

If nothing try doing a search on the larger tv.


----------



## durdleboo

Hey! I got to this thread because I was having similar problems with my xbox, and I figured I'd post my solution here in case it helped anyone else. I don't know if it's because my xbox is new, but the step-by-step instructions didn't go to System Settings. The adjusted instructions (they totally worked for me) were:

"1. Connect your 360 to your TV with the included composite (Yellow, Red, White) cable .
2. Ensure you're running the new Xbox dashboard (Avatars support).
3. Ensure no profile auto-sign's in at boot up.
4. Power off 360 and TV. Connect the HDMI cable between them.
5. Hold down the controller's xBox button for 3 seconds to power on, and wait for about 20 seconds.
6. Hold down right on the dpad until (if you have audio) you hear that you're on the far right option (no more blips). 10 seconds should do it.
7. Press left on the dpad 3 times.
8. Press the A button 4 times. (This will go to System Settings, Console Settings, Display, HDTV settings.)
9. Press up twice on the (dpad) left analog stick. Press A.
10. If no picture appears, wait 15 seconds, Press up again and press A. What you are doing is selecting lower display resolutions. Once you have a picture, you can try other higher resolutions, if you want, and it will revert back if you don't confirm it is ok. The 360 will remember the setting you finalize.


----------

